# Golf club lie adjusting



## EIW1219 (Mar 19, 2012)

Anyone know where and how much it might cost to alter lie angles on a set of irons?


----------



## macca64 (Mar 19, 2012)

your club,if your a member should be able to do it,if not most clubs should


----------



## chris661 (Mar 19, 2012)

macca64 said:



			your club,if your a member should be able to do it,if not most clubs should
		
Click to expand...

Eh? This makes no sense.

A few quid an iron I would guess, shouldn't be much more. Ask your local pro.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 19, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Eh? This makes no sense.

A few quid an iron I would guess, shouldn't be much more. Ask your local pro.
		
Click to expand...

Does to me - I think.

Your own club may be able to do it - if you are a member of one. It's probably the most convenient. If you are not a member of  Club, try your nearest Club.

It'll probably cost zilch to Â£20 to Â£25 depending on your relationship and whether you want them to check it dynamically or just bend them to a spec.

They'll need to have the appropriate gear (a Loft/Lie machine). I don't believe my club has one - as Pro Shop area is tiny.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Mar 20, 2012)

macca64 said:



			The professional at your club , if you're a member of one, should be able to do it. If not, most other club professionals should be able to do so.
		
Click to expand...

I think that's what was meant  :thup:

Edit: It shouldn't cost too much. At my club it's Â£15 for the half hour 'fitting' and then about the same for bending the clubs, should they require it.


----------



## DaveM (Mar 20, 2012)

Don't know how true it is, but I was alway told. You can only bend forged clubs, not cast. As cast can fracture. As I said don't know how true. But it makes sense.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 20, 2012)

Forged can be moved up to 4 degrees and cast up to 2 degrees.
But.... don't try it at home folks.


----------



## moogie (Mar 20, 2012)

Around my area,  most guys charge Â£2-3 per club to alter the Lies


----------



## CMAC (Apr 19, 2012)

I had a go at a Ping i20 recently and the fitter said I should be a blue (0.75 upright I think that is on impact) so its made me think I should get my own clubs checked and altered, does it make much difference to all irons if its only 0.75? or will it make a huge difference?


----------



## moogie (Apr 19, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			I had a go at a Ping i20 recently and the fitter said I should be a blue (0.75 upright I think that is on impact) so its made me think I should get my own clubs checked and altered, does it make much difference to all irons if its only 0.75? or will it make a huge difference?
		
Click to expand...

Firstly check the Lie angle of the Ping i20 Blue dot,  specs should be on website,  then compare to your own clubs,  they could actually be the same,  as there is no industry standard.......or they could be a lot further out

What model clubs are yours..........??
And was it a Ping i20 Demo 7 iron you tried.......??


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 19, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Eh? This makes no sense.

A few quid an iron I would guess, shouldn't be much more. Ask your local pro.
		
Click to expand...


Why do you use this forum, why are you a mod on this forum, you never write anything constructive, its like you trawl the posts looking for places to make wise cracks or point out errors or be down on someone. Have a little look though your last 20 or 30 posts, not one of them is longer than 2 lines and most are something like "Yawn". Have a little word with yourself buddy, you clearly need to get laid or something. Yawn is how I would describe your input to this forum!!!


@OP I was quoted Â£20 the other day for a set.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 19, 2012)

It cost Â£30 to get my nikes done. I think that's on the steep side, given it is hardly difficult.

If you are comparing lie angles from one manufacturer to another, you also need to look at shaft length, as this will also influence the lie angle.


----------



## SGC001 (Apr 19, 2012)

It shouldn't cost too much as has been said it may depend on whether you want it going to a set spec, want fitting on them or after a fitting need them moving.

In tems of how much to move, the pro'll probably check with manufacturer as to how much play they have.

I would've thought any PGA training establsihment would have the equipment, you don't need a lot of space as a bench, vice and a few tools are all thats needed for this; though some places will have loft and lie machines and may even display them prominently.


----------

